# Backwards Guide accessibility



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

One of the main features of the TV guide was supposed to be the ability to scroll backwards through the previous week and directly watch cath up programmes from the guide. However, it appears that the BBC has put a stop to this happening with their programmes. So does anyone think (or know) if Virgin will still implement this for other channels and hope that the BBC will come aboard at a later date.

It seems to me that without this functionality, the backwards guide is a complete waste of time.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

See the Virgin Tivo Forum http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TiVo/BBC-iPlayer-Changes/td-p/422139


> BBC iPlayer Changes
> Options
> 
> on 29-03-2011 21:54
> ...


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

John McE said:


> One of the main features of the TV guide was supposed to be the ability to scroll backwards through the previous week and directly watch cath up programmes from the guide. However, it appears that the BBC has put a stop to this happening with their programmes. So does anyone think (or know) if Virgin will still implement this for other channels and hope that the BBC will come aboard at a later date.
> 
> It seems to me that without this functionality, the backwards guide is a complete waste of time.


A number of us who have had recent installations have raised this with VM through the 151 fault report number. It is a known fault and is being investigated.

The BBC App seems to be a separate matter. We should still be able to view programmes directly from the guide where a letter "c" is displayed.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The 'C' appears across several channels and indicated where a programme would be available via 'Catch-Up TV'.

The BBC is no longer available via 'Catch-Up TV' and so the 'C' no longer appears in their listings.

What I think should be happening though is that the 'C' should flag what is now available in 'BBC iPlayer' - but perhaps VM do not know in advance what the BBC will make available.


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

ozsat said:


> The 'C' appears across several channels and indicated where a programme would be available via 'Catch-Up TV'.
> 
> The BBC is no longer available via 'Catch-Up TV' and so the 'C' no longer appears in their listings.
> 
> What I think should be happening though is that the 'C' should flag what is now available in 'BBC iPlayer' - but perhaps VM do not know in advance what the BBC will make available.


The problem that I am referring to is where the "c" is shown but when selected instead of playing the selected programme it just goes to VOD and you have to start searching for the programme all over again. It is a problem that has appeared over the last few days with some new installations.


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

My OP was referring to a news item that the BBC wouldn't allow their programmes to be accessed via the "backwards" programme guide.

And I've yet to find ANY program that can, despite it being trumpeted as one of the strengths of the new TIVO.


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

John McE said:


> My OP was referring to a news item that the BBC wouldn't allow their programmes to be accessed via the "backwards" programme guide.
> 
> And I've yet to find ANY program that can, despite it being trumpeted as one of the strengths of the new TIVO.


When was your TiVo installed John?


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

One of the first - what 3 months ago now?

I should say that having tried to access catch-up programmes from the guide several times at the beginning, I usually just go directly to BBC i-player these days, as it's usually BBC shows I am interested in. But I still occasionally try to get to them from the TV guide and for instance, yesterday, when I tried to play ITV's Friday edition of "This Morning" (Philip Lowrie was being interviewed), finding it in the guide and trying to play it simply directed me to the general catch-up area, where you still have to search for the program by name - not exactly the revolution we were promised.


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

John McE said:


> One of the first - what 3 months ago now?
> 
> I should say that having tried to access catch-up programmes from the guide several times at the beginning, I usually just go directly to BBC i-player these days, as it's usually BBC shows I am interested in. But I still occasionally try to get to them from the TV guide and for instance, yesterday, when I tried to play ITV's Friday edition of "This Morning" (Philip Lowrie was being interviewed), finding it in the guide and trying to play it simply directed me to the general catch-up area, where you still have to search for the program by name - not exactly the revolution we were promised.


Thanks John! Same problem here!


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

That's a relief! From what you had said, I suddenly thought I was the only one it wasn't working for!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It has always been a bit "hit and miss"

Sometimes it goes straight to the required programmes and other times just to the CUTV menu.


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

ozsat said:


> It has always been a bit "hit and miss"
> 
> Sometimes it goes straight to the required programmes and other times just to the CUTV menu.


I know that I have only had the TiVo a few days but I have never been able to play a selection directly from the guide!


----------



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

Fixerman said:


> I know that I have only had the TiVo a few days but I have never been able to play a selection directly from the guide!


Same here, installed on Thursday and tried a variety of "catch up" shows across different channels and none play directly. Not much point having the backwards guide really.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh the backwards guide is good, but I use it in a slightly different way:

It's better and gives more consistent results if you select "explore this show" when in the backwards guide.

You can then view it from on demand if available from that menu ("view available episodes")
and if not on on demand, set a season pass from there too.


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

mikerr said:


> Oh the backwards guide is good, but I use it in a slightly different way:
> 
> It's better and gives more consistent results if you select "explore this show" when in the backwards guide.
> 
> ...


If I select "explore the show" it still does not give an option to play the show!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Quick vid:




Note the option "view available episodes" - that means "playable from on-demand".


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

mikerr said:


> Quick vid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you mikerr for taking the time to make that video. It was very kind of you.:up:

I went through exactly what you did but when I got as far "explore this show" I only get "get a series link" and " record next episode" but no other option. There is no option to view the selected show or to "view available episodes".

Thank again.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Yep - the "view available episodes" menu item only appears when it's actually available from on-demand.


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

Having watched the video, I think it'd be quicker to drive to the nearest video shop, buy the DVD, return home and play it, rather than wade through all those steps.

As I understood it, the plan was to go back through the guide, and be able to play any available programme simply by selecting it.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

John McE said:


> Having watched the video, I think it'd be quicker to drive to the nearest video shop, buy the DVD, return home and play it, rather than wade through all those steps.
> 
> As I understood it, the plan was to go back through the guide, and be able to play any available programme simply by selecting it.


I've certainly managed to do that once, on other occasions I've just got to the CUTV menu. From what I recall from previous discussions then the current behaviour may be temporary until they roll out an update ... given that BBC progs have migrated to iPlayer (so they can be delivered via IP) then one possibility is that they are also intending to put ITVplayer and the Ch4/5 equivalents on as well and the full integration of catchup from reverse program guide may be waiting for that. Well, its just a theory!


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

deshepherd said:


> I've certainly managed to do that once, on other occasions I've just got to the CUTV menu. From what I recall from previous discussions then the current behaviour may be temporary until they roll out an update ... given that BBC progs have migrated to iPlayer (so they can be delivered via IP) then one possibility is that they are also intending to put ITVplayer and the Ch4/5 equivalents on as well and the full integration of catchup from reverse program guide may be waiting for that. Well, its just a theory!


In the absence of any comment from VM it's as good as any other theory.


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

Hence my original post, which concerned the fact that the BBC has reportedly put the kybosh on this ever happening with BBC content, with them insisting instead that their catch-up programs will ONLY be accessible through i-player.


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

John McE said:


> Hence my original post, which concerned the fact that the BBC has reportedly put the kybosh on this ever happening with BBC content, with them insisting instead that their catch-up programs will ONLY be accessible through i-player.


I understand that but why is there no ITV, Channel 4 or 5 available through the EPG without having to be directed to search through the old VOD menus.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

There is, but it also seems to be a little 50/50 as to whether you get "watch from... " to "Go to....".


----------

